# What’s my Emonda SL worth?



## Cleanneon98 (May 30, 2016)

Hey guys so thinking of upgrading to an SLR8 disc and wondering what I should list my bike for 

2016 emonda SL6 54cm h2
Golden age yellow color wiped down after every ride, it really doesn’t have a single mark on it after 3500mi

Upgrades that I’d include 
Bontrager pro stem 
Bontrager xxx carbon handlebar 
52/36 chainrings
Stages left leg power meter 
2015 Aeolus 5 wheels (with proper pads installed)

Drivetrain doesn’t have any scuffs from shoes either, you could literally put this bike on a sales floor tomorrow if you wanted 

Just looking to see what you think I should list it for

I still have all stock parts including chainrings, wheels, bar, and stem. Not sure if I’d be better off selling the Bike stock and selling parts separately


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Last summer in Southern California at a Trek store I saw a used 2015 or 2016 Emonda SL8 that was all Dura-Ace 9000 except Ultegra cranks, shop was listing it for $2200. It was in excellent condition. Don't know if this info helps but thought I'd chip it in.

New 2015/2016 SL6's on the web look to be listed around $2100 for stores trying to clear them out.


----------

